# Backyard/Outdoor Movie Theater equipment Assistance



## MrLupin (Mar 30, 2016)

I recognize this is probably a bit different from the type of system discussed here but I'm hoping somebody might be able to provide some assistance.

I've spent the past few months putting together a backyard movie theater system to replace my old one that wasn't loud enough for everybody to hear the movie. The screen is 10' by 21' 6" on an electrical conduit frame which is 15.5' by 22'. The sound/video system is coming along but I could use some help. The current system is noted on the attached pdf file. Currently I'm only able to play movies with my ROKU 4. The Roku 4 HDMI runs to my projector and sound runs to my mixer from the Roku remote control earphone jack via a RCA splitter (I know, not a great setup as far as getting audio to the mixer). The challenge is determining the best way or at least a good way to get sound to the mixer. Currently the mixer is a Behringer Xenyx 802 which only has the capacity to output stereo sound. I'm replacing this (unless I get better suggestions) with a Behringer MX882 8-channel splitter/mixer due to it's capability to output surround sound. I'm building the system a little at a time but the end goal is to be able to play blue-ray/dvds and the Roku through the mixer for 5.1 surround. The big question is how do I get sound from the Roku and a Blue-ray to the mixer in 5.1 format. 

Some ideas are to do the following:

1. Get a receiver with multiple HDMI inputs and banana clip outputs for each 5.1 channel and run those channels to the Behringer MX882 via an banana post (is that the right name?) to XLR cable. As I understand it the receiver would need the ability to take the HDMI audio signal and separate it into the individual 5.1 channels.

2. Run the Roku4 and Blue-ray HDMI to a HDMI 4x2 Matrix (such as a J-Tech Digital JTD-HD4X2-4K J-Tech Digital JTD-HD4X2-4K ). From the matrix run the video to the projector with an HDMI and use the TOSLINK to run audio to the mixer - except the MX882 can't receive a TOSLINK signal. So, is there some sort of gadget that converts a TOSLINK signal to the surround sound signal.

3. Or, instead of using a TOSLINK use an HDMI to somehow get surround signal to the mixer. 

I'm sure I've already demonstrated that I'm very new to this stuff but I'm having fun learning. Any help/suggestions you might have would be most appreciated!


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I would go with a AVR with HDMI, and plug your sources into it, run speaker wires to your speakers, hookup your projector and be done with it. You don't need speakon connectors on the AVR end...you can just cut the ends off and hook them up to the AVR or get Banana plugs and hook the speaker wire up to them. Just make sure you have no stray bare wire touching anything.

Is there a reason you are running a mixer (other than you have one)?


----------



## MrLupin (Mar 30, 2016)

Hey Ron, thanks for your response. I have 2 2-speaker cabinets with 4ohm 12" speakers supposedly rated at 1,000 rms watts each. The speakers are powered by one 2-channel amplifier supposedly rated at 1,500 watts RMS per channel. I have a fairly large backyard. I know next to nothing about AVRs and whether one could deliver enough power for these speakers. It seems to me that I would need a rather powerful AVR to power these speakers which I think would be much more expensive than the amplifier. At some point I would like to daisy-chain a couple more speakers to the ones I have using my amplifier until I get setup to run 5.1 surround sound. The mixer has simply been used for volume control. I'm told that the Behringer MX882 mixer will accept the six 5.1 surround signals. The problem I'm having is getting the signal from the ROKU4 and a DVD to the Behringer. If an AVR will allow me to do that without too much expense I'd sure like to know which one(s) and how it would work.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

MrLupin said:


> Hey Ron, thanks for your response. I have 2 2-speaker cabinets with 4ohm 12" speakers supposedly rated at 1,000 rms watts each. The speakers are powered by one 2-channel amplifier supposedly rated at 1,500 watts RMS per channel. I have a fairly large backyard. I know next to nothing about AVRs and whether one could deliver enough power for these speakers. It seems to me that I would need a rather powerful AVR to power these speakers which I think would be much more expensive than the amplifier. At some point I would like to daisy-chain a couple more speakers to the ones I have using my amplifier until I get setup to run 5.1 surround sound. The mixer has simply been used for volume control. I'm told that the Behringer MX882 mixer will accept the six 5.1 surround signals. The problem I'm having is getting the signal from the ROKU4 and a DVD to the Behringer. If an AVR will allow me to do that without too much expense I'd sure like to know which one(s) and how it would work.


Do you know what brand and model the speakers, and amp are so we can find the sensitivity, and amp WPCH ratings? If you want to continue to use your amp, then you would either need a preamp with HDMI or a AVR that has preamp outs.


----------



## MrLupin (Mar 30, 2016)

ellisr63 said:


> Do you know what brand and model the speakers, and amp are so we can find the sensitivity, and amp WPCH ratings? If you want to continue to use your amp, then you would either need a preamp with HDMI or a AVR that has preamp outs.


Yes, I should have posted the specifics originally. I know this equipment is anything but high end but it only gets used once or twice a month so I didn't see the need to spend a lot of money. I'm also confident that the stated wattage ratings are higher than actual - probably much higher than actual. However, they do sound really good. Our neighbor two houses (1/2 acre lots) away watches on movie night from his porch and says he can hear everything perfectly!

Can you suggest a preamp? Given how seldom it will get used something less expensive would be better.

Amplifier: 
Rockville RPA8 3000W Peak/1500W RMS 2-Channel
Frequency Response: 210Hz to 20KHz <+/- 0.5dB
Distortion: <0.1% (1KHz)
Channel A & B Clipping Led Indicators
Channel A & B Separate Level Controls
Power/Bridge/Stereo Front Panel LED Indicator
Stereo/Bridge Switch Control
Maximum headroom for 2-ohm, 4-ohm and 8-ohm Speakers
XLR Channel A & B Signal Input
¼" TRS Channel A & B Signal Input
RCA Channel A & B Signal Input
Output Terminals:
Banana Binding Post Speaker Output
¼" Plug Speaker Output


Speakers:
Rockville RSG-12.2
(2) 12" Pro Audio Woofer
(3) Piezo 3" Bullet Tweeters
(1) High Efficiency Piezo Compression Horn
RMS Power: 1000 Watts
Program Power: 1500 Watts
Peak Power: 2000 Watts
2" High Temperature Aluminum Voice Coil
4-Ohm Impedance
Sensitivity: 102dB @ 1w/1m
Frequency Response: 40Hz - 22 kHz


----------



## MrLupin (Mar 30, 2016)

I'm wondering if something like the following would work:


Run the Roku4 and DVD player via HDMI to an HDMI 4X2 Matrix (HDMI Matrix Link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00H9916WG/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_S_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=1QIZX6AY8HHA1&coliid=I2NM1P0EPM4ZS3&psc=1 )

Then run an HDMI from the Matrix to a HDMI Digital Audio Decoder (Decoder Link: http://www.amazon.com/Digital-Decod...8-7&keywords=hdmi+to+surround+sound+converter ) It appears that the Audio decoder will allow me to run 2.1 sound until I'm ready to expand to 5.1.


Or, perhaps I could simply forget the Matrix and run HDMI directly to the decoder? The decoder only has one HDMI in port but it would be easy enough to switch the input from the Roku4 to the DVD player as needed. See any reason why either of these options wouldn't work?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Your speakers are very efficient (102db), and I think you would be fine with a 100wch AVR. I used to have Klipsch La Scalas, and we actually cranked them up being driven from a headphone jack in the dorm when I was in the Military (while waiting for my preamp, and power amp to arrive), and you couldn't tell when you walked down the hall who had a big receiver vs our boombox. A AVR would make your hookup much cleaner, simpler than having to hookup mixers, amps, and HDMI switchers IMO. The amp you have doesn't go low enough in frequency for what you want to do either(Frequency Response: 210Hz to 20KHz <+/- 0.5dB). 

I would go to a local stereo shop or to a friends house with one or 2 of your speakers and see how they sound with a AVR. If you are happy with the levels... I would just get a decent USED or new AVR. Personally i like Marantz, Denon, and Yamaha for AVRs. Once you know that you are happy with the power of an AVR, I would look for a AVR. I don't know your budget, but www.Accessories4less.com has new, and refurbished AVRs, or you could look for a used one in your local classifieds or Craigslist.


----------

